
DaPy fluently implements your ideas for data mining - JacksonWoo
https://www.reddit.com/r/Python/comments/cv9sq1/come_and_take_a_look_we_made_a_brand_new_data/
======
JacksonWoo
There has been a lot of famous data operation modules like Pandas already, but
there is no module, which

can write the codes in Chain Programming;

can quickly do simple feature engineering with simple APIs;

can easily operate the data row by row;

can show the log of each steps on console like MySQL.

~~~
PaulHoule
Panda's discouragement of "row-by-row" is a feature and not a bug.

Many operations are drastically faster (10x or more) when done over columns
instead of over rows.

This is a big part of the Hadoop -> SQL revolution we have had in recent
years; people have realized that columnar SQL implementations are just
insanely fast.

~~~
JacksonWoo
We also find out that operating data over columns significantly increase the
performance. Thus the inherience implement of DaPy is collecting data as
columns.

However, what DaPy did is giving a more friendly APIs to the users who have
limited knowledge about the data types. For example, most data scientists have
limited knowledge about programming, and they just know how to analysis data
step by steps. When they contact with Pandas, they feel that is hard to "talk"
with pandas's APIs. Finally, they would go to R or Matlab, even SAS.

------
joyceM
The functions of DaPy are easy to use. DaPy makes the operation in data become
flexible for users in Python，especially for novices.

------
JacksonWoo
Do you think DaPy is easier to use than Pandas? And also, does the design of
DaPy make sense?

------
NickYang28
I actually installed DaPy and gave it a go. Trust me, it's super easy to use.

